# The Seiko Gang



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Well thats my watch collecting days over...









_Lets try again._

No more watch purchases for me...









_No, its no good, I will just shut up and post the thread..._

Ok, quick update on the collection as I have not posted in a while (new baby and all.!)

After a turnover of about 25+ Seiko watches I am down to 10 and here they are:

Bullhead & Helmet










6105 & tritium










The 7006 dress diver










The 6309s










...and not forgetting the 007s










Thanks for looking

deano


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very very nice Deano, thanks for posting them..

I think they are all really nice but that 7006 is very cool, Ive not seen one before


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Great looking collection Deano, I agree with Jase the 7006 is particularly nice looking.

Where's the 8110









Derek


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Great looking collection Deano, I agree with Jase the 7006 is particularly nice looking.
> 
> Where's the 8110
> 
> ...


Derek

DO NOT mention the 8110.! I did manage to get one from the SCTF, but it had an aftermarket dial, bit of a con really... Anyway it just did not sit right in the collection, so I took a bit of a hit on it and sold it on...

... lesson is that you should have sold me yours.!

Derek/Jason

The 7006 dress diver, what a score. It's a beauty, did not even know they existed until I saw an orange faced NOS one on the SCTF and thought I had to get my hands on one. They are quite rare and do not turn p that oftern, especially in a nice condition. Mine has a bezel scratch, but apart from that its a cracking watch and goes well to a leather croc strap.

Thanks

deano


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about you bad experience, hope it didn't cost too much.









Just noticed the green outline on the hands on one of your 007's - never seen that before, nice one.

A true WIS, matching the aged lume on the 6309 with a distressed strap, a great touch -









Thanks for sharing those great pics.

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well you may be down to 10 but what a ten to have!

Very







Deano.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

deano

an excellent collection there mate- some real beauts, stunning pics as well. gawd, my pics are absolutely naff, i may have to enrol on a college course
















regards, john.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

LuvWatch said:


> Sorry to hear about you bad experience, hope it didn't cost too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Derek

The 8110 experence was a $75 lesson...

_...remember boys and girls; if the seller cannot use the macro function on the camera, chances are they are hiding something._

Yeah the 6309 is my real beater looking watch, the strap was originally from an old WWII bomber jacket.

The green SAT dial and plonguer hands are a custom job done by Bill Yao for a US forum that specialises in Knives, but has a decent watch forum that Bill & Randall are part of.

Thanks

deano



johnbaz said:


> deano
> 
> an excellent collection there mate- some real beauts, stunning pics as well. gawd, my pics are absolutely naff, i may have to enrol on a college course
> 
> ...


John

Thanks for the comments, but I owe my skills to a great little web page I found:

photo tips

No joke I have the same set up, just as well I have an IKEA close by.!

Thanks PG for the photo tips.!

deano


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well Dean for those pics it was well worth the effort in writing the page. I thought the background looked like the inside of a ikea bin.

I love the 7006 and the helmet two very nice seiko's indeed oh and the 6105 ain't bad either


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning Deano! Lovin your photos and the watches of course! and what a collection - they sounded good when we chatted but look fantastic in the pix - defo something to aspire to!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great looking watches you have there Deano







Love the 7006 as well


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Deano, you have a superb collection mate, well done!  Particularly like the face on the helmet (hmmm, why do I feel like I'm reading from a chapter of "Larry Grayson, the private moments"?!!). The tritium is interesting, what's the story behind that?


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Deano, you have a superb collection mate, well done!  Particularly like the face on the helmet (hmmm, why do I feel like I'm reading from a chapter of "Larry Grayson, the private moments"?!!). The tritium is interesting, what's the story behind that?


Hi

Re: Tritium

I am not the original owner of the watch, however this is the history:

Originlally a Seiko Mid-sized

Modified a few years back by Mr Chung in S Korea, mods are:

Triitium hands and dial

Filed bezel so to house the huge domed sapphire crystal

The lume in the tritium is unreal, always there, always shinning.!

http://www.timeseoul.com/ click on the lower right hand box for more examples.

Thanks

deano


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

deano42 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well thats my watch collecting days over...
> 
> ...


Well 11 days is not bad.!

After selling all my SQs I got the itch again:










Thanks

deano


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Just found this thread - a great demonstration of how careful strap choice can really add to the appearance of a watch


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

That hybrid Seiko / Traser.

I can understand how they fitted the movement etc in to a mid size case but how did he sort out the stem/crown . .Normally one would use the Ronda stem and the Seiko crown but as I see it the crowns on Seikos are not detachable from the stem so interchange aint possible .Anybody guide me here please?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i'd have thought a new stem was simply cut to size and a crown added.


----------



## trym (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey man.

That is a really really nice collection you got there. Beautiful just beautiful.
















Rgds Trym


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes I understand .But Seiko crowns and stems are not separable .Or so I understand .So if you have the Seiko crown that's fine but it has a stem which you can't detach from it in order to use a Luminox(say) stem with the Seiko crown .

I could be wrong here .Hopefully I am as I have the inclination to do this.Maybe Roy has the answer.

Perhaps I should start up a separate thread on this .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The crows and stems on mine separate Julian...

6309

4205

( not had to do the 6105)

havent tried a 7s26 either but I would be very surprised if they diddnt


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some are separate ,if you cant get one then breaking off a stem and drilling/tapping or glueing the crown is not a difficult task with the right tools.

* afaik seiko crowns are not marked anyway so fitting a similar one is an easier option,most watch supply houses carry thousands of types,its prob just a diver style crown.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks jason but how ?

I'm looking at a 7S26 crown/stem right now .The shaft of the stem does not screw into the crown set up.

Maybe this whole assembly is cemented in place in the bottom of the well in the crown ???


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

julian said:


> That hybrid Seiko / Traser.
> 
> I can understand how they fitted the movement etc in to a mid size case but how did he sort out the stem/crown . .Normally one would use the Ronda stem and the Seiko crown but as I see it the crowns on Seikos are not detachable from the stem so interchange aint possible .Anybody guide me here please?


Hi Julian

The movement is still the standard mid-sized Seiko, with the crown at 4 o'clock, just a dial and hands are custom.

Thanks

deano


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Ah ,so. Thanks Deano


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Julian

If you want one there is one going for sale, very unique and unworn:

Tritium Watch..

Thanks

deano


----------

